# Steel Greys



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Show me your steel greys with their tack colors! Trying to see what color I want to do with mine!

heres my boy


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't have a grey horse, just wanted to comment on your boy. He is beautiful! That has to be my favorite color of grey. I think he would look great in any color of tack.


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a friend with a grey who looks wonderful in purple.  No greys of my own but I would go with purple or blue.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd go with a combination of red/yellow like Skip Away used to run in.










Lime Green would look really good, as well as a really bright royal blue.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

^^^ OOOoooooOOooh i like that!


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I'd go with a combination of red/yellow like Skip Away used to run in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i was thinking lime green


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I, too, think he would look fabulous in purple. He is gorgeous.


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

if your going for classy: IMO black looks FABULOUS on steel grays
if your going for colerful but modest: hunter green(looks good on everyone, but still fun)
if your going for FUN AND CRAZY: go for purple. he looks macho enough to pull it off

VERY PRETTY BOY


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Yea i'm going to do blk/white for showing but i wanted a funky color for everyday... so that's y i was thinking lime green...


----------



## annabana27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Any other steel greys out there?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think lime green would look awesome!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Well this is my boy Smokey, I use a black saddle on him and a purple saddle pad... Jave no pics with him in tack yet :0) Will work on that! 
Sorry pic is a little bit dark.....


----------

